# [OT] bezprzewodówka

## YANOUSHek

Witam!

Nie jestem jakimś wielkim specjalistą w dziedzinie sieci bezprzewodowych, więc proszę Was o pomoc. Na wstępie opiszę moją sytuację sieciową w domu, a później przedstawię problem.

Korzystam z usług ISP, który dostarcza dostęp do internetu przez kablówkę i jestem bardzo zadowolony z tej usługi. W chwili obecnej mam w domu 3 komputery i każdy z nich jest podłączony do switcha. Modem adsl dostarczony przez ISP jest także wpięty w tego switcha i dzięki temu (za drobną opłatą) każdy z komputerów ma oddzielny zewnętrzny (publiczny) adres IP.

Ostatnio doszedłem do wniosku, że przydałaby mi się sieć bezprzewodowa w domu, jednak mam problem z tym, aby zachować zewnętrzne IP dla wszystkich komputerów. Wiem, że jeśli kupię router i skonfiguruje na nim maskaradę (czy co tam kolwiek innego będzie), to stracę zewnętrzne adresy do komputerów. Jednak bardzo mi na tym zależy, a nie mam pojęcia, czy można zmusić router, do tego, aby działał jako zwykły switch? Nie koniecznie musi to być router - istnieje też coś takiego, co nazywa się access pointem, jednak o tym nie mam już w ogóle zielonego pojęcia. 

Jeśli ktoś się zna/interesuje i jest w stanie mi pomóc, to proszę o odpowiedź - będę bardzo wdzięczny.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## milu

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Korzystam z usług ISP, który dostarcza dostęp do internetu przez kablówkę i jestem bardzo zadowolony z tej usługi. W chwili obecnej mam w domu 3 komputery i każdy z nich jest podłączony do switcha. Modem adsl dostarczony przez ISP jest także wpięty w tego switcha i dzięki temu (za drobną opłatą) każdy z komputerów ma oddzielny zewnętrzny (publiczny) adres IP.
> 
> 

 

Ja tak trochę OT teraz: od kiedy kablówka działa na modemie ADSL??

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ostatnio doszedłem do wniosku, że przydałaby mi się sieć bezprzewodowa w domu, jednak mam problem z tym, aby zachować zewnętrzne IP dla wszystkich komputerów. Wiem, że jeśli kupię router i skonfiguruje na nim maskaradę (czy co tam kolwiek innego będzie), to stracę zewnętrzne adresy do komputerów. Jednak bardzo mi na tym zależy, a nie mam pojęcia, czy można zmusić router, do tego, aby działał jako zwykły switch? Nie koniecznie musi to być router - istnieje też coś takiego, co nazywa się access pointem, jednak o tym nie mam już w ogóle zielonego pojęcia. 

 

Podstawowy AccessPoint(AP) to nic innego jak switch dla sieci bezprzewodowych. Podłączając zamiast switcha albo do switcha AP otrzymujesz dodatkową funkcjonalność - bezprzewodowy dostęp do dotychczasowej sieci. Jeśli masz kilka komputerów i na każdym z nich oddzielne IP to kupując AP i ustawiając dotychczasowe adresy na kartach WiFi zachowasz to co masz do tej pory.

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *milu wrote:*   

> Ja tak trochę OT teraz: od kiedy kablówka działa na modemie ADSL??

 Och tam! Literówka ;)

 *milu wrote:*   

> Jeśli masz kilka komputerów i na każdym z nich oddzielne IP to kupując AP i ustawiając dotychczasowe adresy na kartach WiFi zachowasz to co masz do tej pory.

 Komputery nie mają jednak stałego IP, tylko otrzymują je przez DHCP, a to przejdzie?

----------

## milu

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Komputery nie mają jednak stałego IP, tylko otrzymują je przez DHCP, a to przejdzie?

 Nie przejdzie bo na kartach WiFi będziesz miał inne adresy MAC. Zresztą nawet jeśli otrzymujesz je po dhcp to możesz sprawdzić czy za każdym razem podaje Ci ten sam i przypisać go sobie na stałe. Jeden warunek na działanie wszystkiego razem: Twój ISP nie bawi się w sprawdzanie MAC adresów np. na routerze.

----------

## psycepa

hmm a nie dalo by rady zmienic MACa karty przez ifconfig ? wtedy raczej nie bylo by problemu, spisujesz stare numery, zmieniasz w nowych kartach na stare i po klopocie

 :Smile: 

czy moze zle mysle ? :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hmm a nie dalo by rady zmienic MACa karty przez ifconfig ? wtedy raczej nie bylo by problemu, spisujesz stare numery, zmieniasz w nowych kartach na stare i po klopocie
> 
> czy moze zle mysle ?

 

nie każdej karcie da się zmienić MAC za pomocą ifconfig, a nie wiem jak to nawet w przypadku kart Wi-Fi, czy na nich w ogóle się da taką operacje wykonać.

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *milu wrote:*   

> Nie przejdzie bo na kartach WiFi będziesz miał inne adresy MAC.

 Właśnie cały bajer z dodatkową opłatą polega na tym, że za dodatkowe 5PLN miesięcznie mogę ręcznie dodawać dodatkowe adresy MAC do DHCP i wszystko ładnie działa. Czyli rozumiem, że wszysto powinno pójść bez problemów na zwykłym Access Point'cie?

----------

## psycepa

```

ifconfig ra0 hw ether 00:02:44:XX:XX:88

ifconfig ra0

ra0 Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:02:44:XX:XX:88

```

hmm u mnie _chyba_ dziala  :Smile: 

w zasadzie nigdy sie nie spotkalem z czyms takim ze nie da sie karcie hwaddr zmienic, no ale przypuszczam ze zdarzaja sie takie 'kwiatki'  :Smile: 

no nic, sprobowac nie zaszkodzi :p

pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...w zasadzie nigdy sie nie spotkalem z czyms takim ze nie da sie karcie hwaddr zmienic...
> 
> 

 

pewnie miałeś do czynienia tylko z kartami opartymi o chipsety realteka.

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> [...] w zasadzie nigdy sie nie spotkalem z czyms takim ze nie da sie karcie hwaddr zmienic [...]

 Chcesz spróbować zrobić to na mojej karcie w laptopie? :]

----------

## psycepa

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   [...] w zasadzie nigdy sie nie spotkalem z czyms takim ze nie da sie karcie hwaddr zmienic [...] Chcesz spróbować zrobić to na mojej karcie w laptopie? :]

 

 *przyczepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ifconfig ra0 hw ether 00:02:44:XX:XX:88 
> 
> ifconfig ra0 
> ...

 

to jest karta oparta o chipset ralinka, edimax ew-7108pcg, myslalem ze ot oczywiste ze to karta z laptopa, no ale chyba sie pomylilem  :Smile: 

tak wiec, powyzszy kod to polecenie i output wykonane na interfejsie karty pcmcia wifi, zeby nie bylo niedomowien  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> [...] polecenie i output wykonane na interfejsie karty pcmcia wifi [...]

 Korzystając z okazji: możesz mi powiedzieć co do dokładnie za karta i czy miałeś problemy z zainstalowaniem jej pod Gentoo?

----------

## psycepa

edimax ew-7108pcg  :Smile:  dokladnie ta karta  :Smile:  chcesz poczytac wiecej wpisz w wyszukiwarce forum "karta wifi" i wybierz polskie forum, powinno wyrzucic jakies 2 albo 3 tematu, w jednym wlasnie jest mala dyskusja nt tej karty

generalnie problemow nie mialem raczej  :Smile:  w wyszukiwarce forum wpisujesz rt2500 i wyrzuca ci mnostwo watkow, plus wiki, plus polska dokumentacja, plus google i nie powinno byc zadnych problemow,

u mnie co prawda dziala, i net chodzi swietnie, to jednak jest pare dziwnych komunikatow nad ktorymi musze w wolnej chwili posiedziec  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

